# PHTC Understanding Night Vision



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

The Predator Hunting Talkcast presents 
Understanding night vision with Victor Di Cosola. Join us as we
talk about everything from how night vision works to tactical and 
hunting applications. If you ever though about getting into night 
vision this is the episode for you. You can listen for free right here
on Predator Talk!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great show, Brian. I knew nothing about night vision so this was a big help


----------

